# Eating...Everything! Question



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our 4 month old loves to try and eat grass, chew on rocks and pick up every leaf or twig she comes to. I know she's not eating the rocks, she seems to spit them out in her water bowl, I assume she just likes to carry them around. We feed her 1 1/2 cups of food two times a day. 

Am I not feeding her enough? Is this just a puppy thing and we need to work on "leave it!" more??


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If she is of good weight and has good firm poos then the feeding and food type are good. If she is underweight or has runny poos then it could be she is on food that she is not getting enough nutrition from.

If she is of good weight and has firm poos then she is just being a curious pup and needs more training on "leave it"


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

My puppy eats everything she can get her mouth on- she's teething and losing her baby teeth at 10 1/2 wks old . Mine eats all her food (1 3/4 - 2 c a day of royal canin ) and still does it. I think its a puppy curiousity thing, much like how a baby puts everything in their mouth. I've been teaching her "drop it" and she's slowly starting to listen to it - I think mostly because she hates when i go fishing in her mouth to retrieve whatever she ate (The latest was trying to go after a dead frog : )


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/some-vizslas-will-eat-anything.html

Just keep working "LEAVE IT." They get it eventually.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I agree with Red bird Dog re: "leave it". Luna ate EVERYTHING for the longest time, even poop. It was frustrating and I thought she was a lost cause. But, she just turned 1 and she's made so much progress in the past couple of months. She jsut sort of figured it out, finally!


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep my 18 week old does the same thing! Last time we went to the vet she even ate the cotton bud the vet used to clean her ears! I was told to watch her carefully and that she will eventually grow out of it!


----------

